# Sanguinius



## slaine69

I been working on this one for a while but could never figure out how to make the colours work without them looking messy, but I've started using non destructive layers lately witch really helps to tie a picture together
hope you guys like it


----------



## Varakir

It's incredible. Love your work and this is the best yet. Gw should seriously hire you for codex art.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

Looking good, the only caveat I have is that the marines look more like Black Templars then Blood Angels...make me confused...

You're improving mate. I suggest using mainly overlay and soft light layers, those are best for adding colours, but usually you need to add a normal layer on top of those to paint in colours in the details and make the image solid.


----------



## Kale Hellas

thats awesome, one of the beast pictures ive seen of him


----------



## Deus Mortis

:O.................. That...is... AWESOME!!! Seriously, I have never seen a drawing that good! Very good. I can see what StudioColrouphobia mean though, he does look a it of and angry, bad-ass Primarch and I always perceived as kind-of docile. But all the same it is increadably awesome! Keep up the good work!


----------



## deathbringer

Insane good sir
Utterly butterly insane
One of the best pieces of 40k art i have ever seen


----------



## unxpekted22

YOU'RE BACK OR STILL HERE OR W/E !!!

to critique the master, i would say the big sword actually comes off as quite a blur. the bottom of it is like see through, and i wish it was filled in and bright steel colored.


----------



## Voldramar

i love it! keep up the good work


----------



## Mossy Toes

Deus Mortis said:


> he does look a it of and angry, bad-ass Primarch and I always perceived as kind-of docile.


Sanguinius? Docile? He was one of the most prone to flying off the cuff, I believe.

But on another note, this is what I can call an awesome picture! Great job, slaine!


----------



## Carna

From the looks of it, this looks like the betrayal of Sanguinius by Horus, sent to a Daemon world where most/all of his Marines are slaughtered and he gets his leg broken? Because, god damn. That's awesome, exactly how he should look knowing he's betrayed


----------



## shaantitus

He looks seriously pissed. Wicked work


----------



## DrinCalhar

Dude, you are just one more reason why I love Heresy.


----------



## WinZip

Beautiful work, loved it so much i set it as my background!


----------



## Midge913

Excellent work as always Slaine! Great composition and tones. Absolutely superb.


----------



## Doelago

That is just incredible...


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Fucking wow ... I wish I could sketch even 1/10th as well as this. My drawing is so bad I fuck up stick figures ... +rep from me guy.


----------



## Dogbeard

A truly excellent piece. Sanguinius is absolutely magnificent.


----------



## Oodles

No word can describe how good this looks! If you havent already, send your stuff to GW. They would be insane not to hire you! You blow me away with each piece of art you draw! Keep it up!


----------



## papa nurgle

as always, FANTASTIC! the thing i find the most impressive about your artworks is that they never cease to amaze. the mark of a true genius is surely the ability to astound and audience over and over again. you sir, are a genius!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Awsome, I would rep you if the thing would let me...


----------



## vulkan1793

wow wow wow and i cant stop saying wow this is wow


----------



## greenee22

to say it is awesome would be a big understatement.


----------



## baron_sathonyx

Oh my primarch, this is jaw droppingly amazing!


----------



## D-A-C

I usually don't comment on these types of topic, but Holy Terra that is awesome.

I would love to see you do interpretations of ALL the Primarchs.

I know that would be a sh*tload of work for you, but with that level of talent, it would be an exceptional gift to the 40k universe.

Keep up the excellent work!!!


----------



## mal310

Just discovered your work man. Honestly Slaine this is probably the best 40K artwork I’ve ever seen, superlative work. Love your Primarch series, Sanguinius is my favourite followed closely by Fulgrim but I love them all. I'm sure Fulgrim himself would be impressed! If GW do not have you on the books they are clearly bonkers. Can’t wait to see your takes on Alpharius, Horus and Mortarion.


----------



## wingazzwarlord

un -b-lievable that is talent. good job. where can i see some more of your work. iv just started trying to draw fan art could u pm me some tips


----------

